# Upgrading from Polk RTi system



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, I am currently looking to up my home theater game.

I think I am reaching the limitations of my current system. I have the RTi line from Polk. RTi12’s for the front, RTi6’s in the rear and the CSi6 in the front and an SVS PC-13Ultra with an Onkyo 876 powering it.

I am already set on some SVS PB-16 Ultras. I am hoping 2 will be enough. I am building a dedicated home theater shack long term and want enough power to leave it unupgraded for a while.

It will be about 15x25 foot room with a 8 or 10 foot ceiling. Haven’t decided yet.

I am not sure Polks current lineup will meet my needs. Price is not the biggest concerns. Neither is aesthetics. My needs list is; power to handle reference level, I am looking for clarity and realistic reproduction over all. And the polks are great at moderate volumes but at reference its a little on the harsh side.

SVS PB-16 Ultras for subs,
I am looking at the Denon 8600 when it comes out.
I am running a LG OLED C8 65” at the moment.

But from here IDK really where to branch out to higher end speakers. I heard Martin Logans years ago and loved them. But 10k is a little steeper than I was hoping to spend. Haha. It was like the Vantage or Summit I heard.

I am looking for a newer itineration, speaker engineering is becoming so cool. The technology that goes into them. DIY is out. I want a company who still dumps money into R&D and isn’t just riding the curtails of there branding and name to sell products thats aging. My RTi’s are a great example. They are from the early 2000’s and are starting to show their age with newer demanding material.

Any suggestions to my laundry list of requirements? And demoing sounds hard in todays time. Not many places with higher end stuff that is demo ready. And will simulate hearing it in a home theater setting and seating position.


----------



## phred_t (Feb 27, 2014)

I upgraded my Rti setup to JBL studio 5 series, specifically the 590, and I’m really happy. You can get them for half msrp when they go on sale, which is frequently. They are loud, clear, and very dynamic without being harsh.


----------



## Spy8181 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am almost in the same situation with my setup as it is time for a refresh. I am going with two 18" DIY sealed subs for the bottom as DIY is by far the best bang for the buck as far as subs go, but I am struggling finding speaker replacements that appeal to me that would be an upgrade from my Polks for all listening situations without spending a fortune. I tend to lean towards speakers with bigger drivers as it seems that is a constant to the sound I prefer but from what I understand they have all gone to smaller less efficient but more accurate drivers. 

As you said the availability to properly demo is a challenge in today's world and I have not heard a ton but I have liked the Dynaudios and Monitor Audios that I have heard. 

I am following and interested on what your thoughts are and what you end up with.

80" Sharp
HTPC
PS3
Direct TV HR24
Emotiva XMC-1
Emotiva UPA-7
3x Crown XL2 2502
2x Polk RTi 12's
1x Polk CSi A6
4x Polk RTi A3's
1x HSU Research MBM 12
1x HSU Research VTF 3 HO with Turbo


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Might check this thread out. Had RTis and after much discussion and help from many fine folks here, I ended up with Martin Logan ESLs, Parasound amps and preamp and dual PSA subs. Terrific sound at a reasonable price. 








Improving my set-up especially 2 channel sound


Sorry for the long post but since its my first, I felt a little more background may be in order than normal. I am wanting a doublecheck on my set-up, and maybe some recommendations on how I can improve my 2-channel music sound. I'm not necessarily looking to spend any more cash at this time...




www.hometheatershack.com


----------



## anitabarton (Jul 30, 2020)

got it. Thanks for the good advice! I appreciate it.


----------

